# Participate in Developer Premier League



## shauvik (Sep 16, 2013)

*What is DPL, Developer Premier League? *
Developer Premier League 2013 is a novel contest that tests your knowledge, skills and business acumen. It is an opportunity for you and your team members to demonstrate your expertise in enterprise project planning, development and decision making.

Successful enterprise application development projects are an amalgamation of astute planning, carefully considered decisions, good technology selection, brilliant project management—and remarkable teamwork.

Unfortunately, skills and abilities of enterprise developer teams that achieve these great results are often under appreciated and unknown. That is about to change with Developer Premier League 2013.

DPL is India’s first and biggest enterprise developer team challenge jointly developed by Digit and Devworx. The aim of this contest is to identify and honour enterprise developer teams that have knowledge, flair and ingenuity to plan and develop complex enterprise applications - smartly, quickly & correctly.

The contest will involve 500 enterprise developer teams each comprising of 1 Software Architect, 2 Developers and 1 UI/UX Designer. In the online phase each team will be required to provide comprehensive solutions for a minimum of 10 tasks. Teams will have access to online resources and advice from technology specialists & vendors to develop winning solutions.

All teams will need to submit their solutions to an independent jury. The jury for Developer Premier League 2013 will comprise of illustrious developers, designers, software architects and academia. The jury will evaluate the proposed solutions and decide the winners.

*Who Can Participate?*
All software development professionals involved in developing enterprise applications are eligible to participate in DPL 2013.

All participating teams will have a maximum of 4 members. The team can include Software Architects, Developers, UI/UX Designers. The team will be captained by the Software Architect.

All teams need to be full time employees of the organisation,or equivalent. In sourced members, 3rd party consultants, advisors (advisers), etc are not eligible to represent the organisation in the DPL 2013.

*Why Participate?*
Developer Premier League 2013 is a novel contest that tests your knowledge, skills and business acumen. It is an opportunity for you and your team members to demonstrate your expertise in enterprise project strategy/planning, development and decision making to your clients, colleagues, peers and organisation.

You will compete against the best enterprise developer teams in India. Over 45 days you will have the opportunity to enhance your knowledge about enterprise technology, products, interact with top technology consultants, test your problem-solving skills and hone your teamwork skills.

Link to participate: DPL


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess the season is over now. Closing.


----------

